# FFL Transfer Cost Metro Atlanta Area



## benkirk86 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi I'm buying a rifle from out of state and need an FFL to do the transfer. Does anyone know of one with a reasonable fee? 

Anywhere in the metro area (DeKalb, Gwinnett, Fulton, Cobb, etc) should be fine.  Also Athens area would be work also. Thanks.


----------



## blt152 (Apr 30, 2014)

Go on Gunbroker.com, you can find them there.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 30, 2014)

benkirk86 said:


> Also Athens area would be work also. Thanks.



Jerry Erwin, Sporting Arms, Winterville, $10.00


----------



## Seering (Apr 30, 2014)

Chererokee Gun and Pawn 
ZERO last I checked .. 

Makes me want to stop by every time i ride by


----------



## roperdoc (Apr 30, 2014)

Tractiongrips, Winder, $10

Classic City Firearms, Athens, $5

Both great guys!


----------



## mmcneil (May 1, 2014)

Fourth Armory cobb county, free.


----------



## benkirk86 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. Don't think I'll beat $5!


----------



## pinehtr (May 2, 2014)

Seering said:


> Chererokee Gun and Pawn
> ZERO last I checked ..
> 
> Makes me want to stop by every time i ride by



Free ,Great place.


----------

